# Visa Cancellation by Ministry of Labor, U.A.E



## Imran Jamal (Aug 3, 2016)

Dear Admin/Concern,

I have been working in a company from May,2015.The Owner/Manager issued me offer letter in May,2015 and i exited the country and waited for whole 2 months for him to send me an employment visa.Then when finally the visa arrived, it was a 90 days visit visa as he told me then when i will come he will issue employment visa.Then again after 90 days i went back and he called me on another visit visas 2 more times.
Finally, on May 2016 he issued me unlimited employment visa.He was always late on paying salaries and also paid in installments.So in July i received another job offer with salary 5000, and i resigned and gave one month notice as per my contract.Also he didnt even got my visa stamped on my passport.
Now one month has passed and he has still not cancelled my visa and making lame excuses and just wasting time.So i have registered a complain in Tasheel (Dubai Human Resource Center) and they said they will call me for inquiry.
Can you please help in explaining what will be further process and how long will it take and also was it the right thing?


----------

